# Does anyone store soybean meal?



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I recently noticed soybean meal listed at the feed store. Never heard of it before, and have never heard it mentioned on prepper forums or sites, nor can I find LTS guidelines.

After researching it, it seems like the ideal emergency protein source especially as animal feed, though probably also for people if desperate. It is ground up, already heat treated to remove toxins, and only has about one percent fat. Most importantly it contains about 50 percent protein.

Is there a reason it isn't mentioned anywhere for LTS? Does anyone know how long it might last in mylar? Even if the shelf life was only a year it would still easily rotated by using it as chicken feed. Yes I know soybeans have GMO and all that, but most chicken/dog feeds already contain it and this is about preventing starvation in a crisis.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If I recall correctly the shelf life is about two years. You have to be careful with soybean, too much protein is as bad for animals as to little. I tried to find a link I had that lists the percentages of barley, soybean, corn, and oats to make a general animal feed for crisis times. I have a paper copy of it but it is a pain to get to at this time.

We keep barley, oats, corn, beet pulp, and molasses for our animals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely not. Here's why:

The Dangers of Soy | Paleo Leap


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Absolutely not. Here's why:
> 
> The Dangers of Soy | Paleo Leap


My bad I thought she was asking about animals only.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

whole soybeans for grinding - yes .... stores great with long longevity - super cheap grain direct from the farm ....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> Absolutely not. Here's why:
> 
> The Dangers of Soy | Paleo Leap


Thank you for the link, but let's be fair here. That Paleo article also says...



> _*Of course, the main reasons why you should avoid soy are the same reasons why you should stay away from other grains and legumes.*_


How many are storing wheat, rice and beans as emergency staples? Plenty. Would a diet made up largely of rice and beans be all that healthy? No, but they will keep you from starving and they are an affordable way to build up food stores.

The article does mention the benefits of fermenting, which I will look into.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Auntie said:


> If I recall correctly the shelf life is about two years. You have to be careful with soybean, too much protein is as bad for animals as to little. I tried to find a link I had that lists the percentages of barley, soybean, corn, and oats to make a general animal feed for crisis times. I have a paper copy of it but it is a pain to get to at this time.
> 
> We keep barley, oats, corn, beet pulp, and molasses for our animals.


Thanks. I am buying feed wheat for the chickens as it stores well, but if they were on that long term and they weren't getting enough protein egg production might cease. They do sometimes free range.

Main concern is protein for long term dog food, I have 6 med-large dogs and they each require 50 to 90 grams of protein a day which is a lot. A rice based diet would be woefully insufficient, and regular beans don't have nearly enough, but adding soymeal could fill that gap when meat is hard or impossible to get. I do not hunt, but even if I did this whole area is saturated with hunters and they would quickly decimate any wildlife in a shtf situation so that wouldn't be an option.

I am dehyrating liver and beef hearts but there is no way I can do it in the quantities required for a few months.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> whole soybeans for grinding - yes .... stores great with long longevity - super cheap grain direct from the farm ....


Good to hear. Surprised it stores well with the high fat content. The soybean meal is a byproduct of soybean oil extraction so the fat content is very low.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Thanks. I am buying feed wheat for the chickens as it stores well, but if they were on that long term and they weren't getting enough protein egg production might cease. They do sometimes free range.
> 
> Main concern is protein for long term dog food, I have 6 med-large dogs and they each require 50 to 90 grams of protein a day which is a lot. A rice based diet would be woefully insufficient, and regular beans don't have nearly enough, but adding soymeal could fill that gap when meat is hard or impossible to get. I do not hunt, but even if I did this whole area is saturated with hunters and they would quickly decimate any wildlife in a shtf situation so that wouldn't be an option.
> 
> I am dehyrating liver and beef hearts but there is no way I can do it in the quantities required for a few months.


Get a few extra chickens and feed them cooked eggs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never heard of soymeal or at least never thought of storing it. I do like soysauce and have some of that and recently started rotating out gluten-free Kikkoman soysauce.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Thank you for the link, but let's be fair here. That Paleo article also says...
> 
> How many are storing wheat, rice and beans as emergency staples? Plenty. Would a diet made up largely of rice and beans be all that healthy? No, but they will keep you from starving and they are an affordable way to build up food stores.
> 
> The article does mention the benefits of fermenting, which I will look into.


To be fair, as you say, there was more to the sentence than just what you quoted. 
Soy disturbs the hormonal balance. That is specific to soy and not to the other grains. 
Do I prep with other grains? Sure. Bad situations will be cause for a lot more carbs. Still, soy is not one I want for the reasons outlined in that article. 
Don't like the article? There are plenty others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sonya don't sweat him. As you saw, he is just filth who can't stand being away from us.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> @Sonya don't sweat him. As you saw, he is just filth who can't stand being away from us.


Thanks, I would delete my previous post but I don't think I can. Maybe you could delete it? I just joined and don't want to seem harsh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sure thing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Never heard of soymeal or at least never thought of storing it. I do like soysauce and have some of that and recently started rotating out gluten-free Kikkoman soysauce.


it's the soybean equal to corn hominy .... around here, the mash they have left from oil sqeezing goes back to the farms for pig eats ....


----------

